# Earn more as Landscape/Nature Photog



## deschnell (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been shooting since a kid, my first SLR was an AT-1 with 50mm 1.8 that I got used from a camera shop back in the 90s.
But I want to take things to the next level - I want to make more money from my work, at least enough to support the hobby (like buying/replacing gear, traveling, etc).

I'm located in a fairly conservative small city of 90K people (Lethbridge, AB Canada). There are some beautiful opportunities not far from here to take photos. But aside from trying to sell prints, not sure what else I can do. 

I've considered local magazines/printed materials, but not sure how to approach or get started with that. 

My wife is fairly adverse to me starting up a business again (my last one flopped, mainly because of poor choices and a lack of selling skills - so this is a big factor; I was doing 3D animation for industrial/technical field).

I'm just finishing up an unpaid internship, with a final semester to graduate as a science teacher, which does not always appeal to me (being a teacher).

So I'm feeling the really strong pull into the world of photography, with so-so desire to teach school (some days are better than others), a wife who really wants a stable and decent income (Alberta teachers are relatively well-paid compared to some states, but by no means 'rich').

Ideas?? See the two links in my sig to see some of the photos I consider to be 'good'.
I also want to do more astrophotos - but not always willing to sacrifice the sleep, especially as a teacher. (And I need better glass).


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't want to sound discouraging but with places like Target and other big box retailers selling mass produced "wall art" its really tough to make any kind of living in landscape photography.  Be a teacher or do something else full time would be my advise.  Save photography for a hobby that can sometimes make money.  
As for selling to magazines, they use a lot of stock images, so maybe you could get into selling on istock or getty or other stock photography sites.  But you aren't going to make bank on that either.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 1, 2013)

Amanda's spot on, really. If you make a few extra dollars selling landscape prints then that's excellent. There are many "professional" photographers who only sell a minute amount of their work. If they don't sell, they don't make $$ to bring home to their family (which is why almost every pro you see does weddings). It's a rewarding, but stressful career and in your case, not really worth it.

However, you have it better off having a stable career and being able to photograph whenever you want, without the stressors that come with trying to make money.

My advice- I'd make a nice website and try to sell prints off of that. And since you're going to be a science teacher, maybe get into photographing things that someone may like to put in a science book?

Maybe if you get comfortable and good enough, you can start a photo club at school?


----------



## deschnell (Nov 1, 2013)

I know I'm not easily going to make a living - not looking to do that (though I'd love to!)
But cameras and lenses are not cheap - I just want to be able to sustain my gear, that's all. I've got about $2000 worth of stuff I'd like (D7100 + lenses) in the next year or so. If I could make enough in the next 12-18 months for that, it would be awesome!!

But yes - I know I'm competing against thousands.... if not millions of great photographers. That's why I'm asking if there's some way to get into a local niche.


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Sometimes local cafes and bookstores will hang work to sell.  You can check into something like that.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 1, 2013)

deschnell said:


> I know I'm not easily going to make a living - not looking to do that (though I'd love to!)
> But cameras and lenses are not cheap - I just want to be able to sustain my gear, that's all. I've got about $2000 worth of stuff I'd like (D7100 + lenses) in the next year or so. If I could make enough in the next 12-18 months for that, it would be awesome!!
> 
> But yes - I know I'm competing against thousands.... if not millions of great photographers. That's why I'm asking if there's some way to get into a local niche.



There's always a way to get into a local niche- you just have to know what people would want to buy. Start by asking yourself what photographs you'd want to buy...say a panorama of downtown on a canvas or something. Shoot things people are going to be proud of and want to display. Then, try eventually (after having several prints) selling at a local farmers market or fair. Put your work on craigslist and facebook and see what happens. But, to sell about $2000 worth of prints in a year is a real tough task IMO. Start slowly and work on your trade more.


----------



## deschnell (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2013)

There are photographers who do make significant money in the landscape/art field....but among the millions of people who shoot that type of thing...they are few and far between.  Often, it comes down to being 'known', but how do they get to be known in the first place?  In most cases, it's probably years or decades of hard work. 

But of course, there are many niches that someone could find.  I had a pretty good gig going for a few years, where a large corporation would buy multiple copies of my prints, to give out as gifts to people who spoke at their annual conference.  

I watched a video series that included a photographer out east (New Brunswick I think) who got into the market of selling prints to hotels.  

I've known a few photographers who sell prints at arts/craft shows.  

I think someone mentioned asking local stores/shops to hang your photos.  You get to display and possibly see the photos, and they get artwork for their walls.  

A major revenue stream for more and more photographers is teaching/speaking.  With the popularity of (digital) cameras these days, there is a huge market for teaching those people how to actually use them.  Plus, it's a great thing for wedding photographers to do up here in the Great White North, during the winter months when there are few weddings.  
Some photographer friends of mine (wedding photographers) were teaching with the continuing education branch of the Edmonton school system, but then started their own photography school.  I've been teaching with them for several years now and it's a great way for me to work part time in the photography field.  It's actually a really competitive field up here.  There are two or three other schools that are major competition for us, and I just heard that another 4 started up this year.  

Given that you are almost in the teaching field, you might be able to combine teaching and photography.  Maybe you could get hired on at a high school and start up a photography program.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 1, 2013)

deschnell said:


> I've been shooting since a kid, my first SLR was an AT-1 with 50mm 1.8 that I got used from a camera shop back in the 90s.
> But I want to take things to the next level - I want to make more money from my work, at least enough to support the hobby (like buying/replacing gear, traveling, etc).
> 
> I'm located in a fairly conservative small city of 90K people (Lethbridge, AB Canada). There are some beautiful opportunities not far from here to take photos. But aside from trying to sell prints, not sure what else I can do.
> ...



Ok, well your probably not going to want to hear this ... but.. take the teaching job.

You said it yourself "lack of selling skills". Without these, your photography career is over before it starts. So, if your smart what you will do is take the teaching job, get the steady income and the benefits. Now, if you still want to be a professional photographer and eventually do this and not teach, great. Do it on weekends or after school or when time permits and see if you can make a go of it. See if you can start to replace your income from selling photos, etc.

If you can't hopefully you'll at least make enough to help support your hobby. If you can you find out that you can before you take a leap of faith that is far more likely to result in a bad injury, or at the very least a very unhappy fiance. Pro photography is ultra competitive and frankly very few people actually bring home anything even remotely close to a living wage doing it. Those that do generally do not get to shoot wildlife or nature or landscapes, but rather work weddings and do kid/family portraits and senior photos. Think of it as the difference between playing football in high school, where almost everyone can just for trying out for the team. In college, you have to be in the top 1-2% of high schooler players to make it onto a college team. To go pro? You need to be in the top 1-2% of the college players. That's more or less what your looking at trying to make a living as a pro photographer if all your doing is wildife, nature and landscapes. 

So I hope you'll take my advice and take the teaching gig. If it helps, I didn't get my dream job either - and not all of that was my own fault. Apparently NASA is not concerned enough about fire breaking out in space so they didn't feel the need to hire any astronaught firefighters. Go figure. Turns out that gunslinger is also not nearly as easy a profession to get into either, so pretty much all the jobs on my wishlist I had to scratch off and replace with something a little more practical.


----------



## deschnell (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Mike and Todd... I've considered going to businesses - never thought of hotels.
I'm not wanting to be a full-time pro - just want to make $100-$200 per month for some fun money.

I'm more likely to talk with people now than I was a couple years ago (for a number of reasons).

I am going to be a teacher, no doubt about that. It's just not my cup of tea to teach kids who don't want to be there. I've also thought of teaching photography, or photo clubs, etc.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 1, 2013)

deschnell said:


> Thanks Mike and Todd... I've considered going to businesses - never thought of hotels.
> I'm not wanting to be a full-time pro - just want to make $100-$200 per month for some fun money.
> 
> I'm more likely to talk with people now than I was a couple years ago (for a number of reasons).
> ...



Well not exactly my cup of tea either - but maybe you can sell a few pictures and invest in a cattle prod.  If anyone says anything explain that it's for "science", I mean your just demonstrating the effect of negative potential.  Something many students just seem to understand all on their own.. lol


----------



## deschnell (Nov 1, 2013)

lol


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 1, 2013)

You can do it, no problem. If you're wanting to market local specific photography to your area, it is even easier, just takes a little time to develop a base. I use facebook, as much as I hate it, it is a tremendous marketing tool, and it is becoming more and more photo dominated. Couple things though, people like landscapes with pretty clouds and sunrise/sunsets. If you're into shooting artsy black and white or wildlife exclusively, it will be slow. I mix it up. Over the past three years, I have developed a huge local following and I am making a nice second income.


----------



## Rockman (Nov 2, 2013)

deschnell said:


> ) I am going to be a teacher, no doubt about that. It's just not my cup of tea to teach kids who don't want to be there. I've also thought of teaching photography, or photo clubs, etc.



Kids will pick up very quickly if you don't want to be teaching them/can't be bothered/don't care about them and they will respond to you accordingly. It is your job as a teacher to persuade/inspire them to want to be there and to learn. You need to do this with unquenchable enthusiasm for your subject and the learning process. It is not easy, particularly when faced with boundless teenage negativity, and it is why you should be exhausted at the end of a day's teaching.  If you can't do this you will find teaching a difficult profession as you will be reminded of this in a remorseless and cruel way when your classes work out your vulnerability.

I train teachers in a school in the UK. If you were on placement in my school we would have had a long conversation already about your motivation and how that can affect the children you are teaching.

I hope you make the right decision about your future.

Mike


----------



## deschnell (Nov 2, 2013)

replied to rockman via PM.


----------

